# Fork Oil



## rustyskills (Dec 23, 2007)

My LBS dosent stock fork oil besides a bike store where can i get oil... Some where like an automotive shop maybe

And what kind of oil do you guys use?


----------



## trailripper (Apr 30, 2007)

pro honda works well, i prefer 5 wt. golden spectro works well to, but i prefer it for my moto


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Kawaski..... golden spectro sythetic fork oil....I prefer 7.5 wt.


----------



## rustyskills (Dec 23, 2007)

HA pretty obvious motorcycle store come to think of it i have some left over from my street bike


Thanks Guys


----------



## blackagness (Mar 1, 2005)

Don't moto shops call Golden Spectro 7.5wt something else? Anybody remember what?


----------



## dirtydownhill (Aug 11, 2006)

Buying mountain bike fork oil is one of the biggest rip-offs next to selling dirt. Definitely get it at a motorcycle shop, you can get a gallon for what you would pay for 500mL.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

dirtydownhill said:


> Buying mountain bike fork oil is one of the biggest rip-offs next to selling dirt. Definitely get it at a motorcycle shop, you can get a gallon for what you would pay for 500mL.


very true


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

dirtydownhill said:


> Buying mountain bike fork oil is one of the biggest rip-offs next to selling dirt. Definitely get it at a motorcycle shop, you can get a gallon for what you would pay for 500mL.


I'll have to keep that in mind

In other news, I elect DirtyDownhill for the best sig ever


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

blackagness said:


> Don't moto shops call Golden Spectro 7.5wt something else? Anybody remember what?


Its called golden spectro 125/150 and the 5 wt is 85/150 I think


----------



## scrwscrnnms (Jun 27, 2005)

I weigh 190 pounds and do alot of drops and stuff with my 66RV....what weight would you suggest for me? I'm thinking 10wt???


----------



## Mc.Dub (Feb 18, 2007)

dirtydownhill said:


> Buying mountain bike fork oil is one of the biggest rip-offs next to selling dirt. Definitely get it at a motorcycle shop, you can get a gallon for what you would pay for 500mL.


Wish I had thought of that.


----------



## blackagness (Mar 1, 2005)

jamesdc said:


> Its called golden spectro 125/150 and the 5 wt is 85/150 I think


Ah! Thanks! and I forgot, I discovered 5wt to work better in Zoke forks, so double thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

2.5wt Kayaba... XD


----------



## JC bs (Oct 5, 2007)

scrwscrnnms said:


> I weigh 190 pounds and do alot of drops and stuff with my 66RV....what weight would you suggest for me? I'm thinking 10wt???


im 180 and i hit some ok size drops i use 15w in a totem air but i dont like my forks soft


----------



## Mudmanner (Jul 27, 2007)

how do you know what wt. oil to use? is there a graph or something to look? Because I just got a Demo 8 I with a 888 RCV and its super stiff for me at 148lbs (geared). A shop recomended a softer spring and thicker oil. What should I be looking for? Of course theres a lot of preferences in terms of riders style and I plan to do a lot of drops but race DH as well.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Mudmanner said:


> how do you know what wt. oil to use? is there a graph or something to look? Because I just got a Demo 8 I with a 888 RCV and its super stiff for me at 148lbs (geared). A shop recomended a softer spring and thicker oil. What should I be looking for? Of course theres a lot of preferences in terms of riders style and I plan to do a lot of drops but race DH as well.


softer spring or thinner oil...


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2006)

I work as a plant mechanic and decided that our supplier of oils would stock fork oil. They told me the equivalent grades. I ended up using hydraulic 32 oil. Works out to be 10wt i think. Its been fine, because its so cheap you can change it more regular anyway.


----------



## sus13 (Jan 27, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I work as a plant mechanic and decided that our supplier of oils would stock fork oil. They told me the equivalent grades. I ended up using hydraulic 32 oil. Works out to be 10wt i think. Its been fine, because its so cheap you can change it more regular anyway.


Quality fork oil ain't that expensive. I picked up a few quarts of Motorex fork oil fairly cheap from a Motorcycle parts shop. For my bikes, it will last a couple of years. I will never again buy factory Fox or Marzocchi oil... waste of money.


----------



## rustyskills (Dec 23, 2007)

sus13 said:


> Quality fork oil ain't that expensive. I picked up a few quarts of Motorex fork oil fairly cheap from a Motorcycle parts shop. For my bikes, it will last a couple of years. I will never again buy factory Fox or Marzocchi oil... waste of money.


I agree i bought a quart of synthetic oil from my local dirtbike shop for 4.99 and the LBS sells a quart of fox oil for 22.99!!!


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

Red Line Fork Oil. They have a base oil that only a few oil manufactures use. It costs a bit more, but it has some amazing properties.

Less thermal expansion so your settings remain more constant 

Less friction

Less foaming

Lasts longer

Even my Boxxers survived running this stuff.


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

I was reading about redline oils on their website.
They have extralight 2.5w oil. Anybody use it? The website says dirtbike tuners use it in Showa and Kayaba forks!

Any other opinions on redline oils?


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

Ohlins professional suspension fork oil. 10wt is the shiz for marzocchi, 7wt for most others. 

Literally blows away any other fork oil. buy a bottle and fall in love.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Local Motorcycle Store works well. I bought oil for my fork at a Harley Davidson Dealer once, dude asked me what kind of "Choppa" I had.

Turns out Harley Davidson doesn't make a "DHR" model. 

Anyway, the oil you get for Motorcycle forks I've heard is better than the stuff Fox, Marzocchi and Rock Shox will try and sell you.


----------



## sus13 (Jan 27, 2006)

Raptordude said:


> Local Motorcycle Store works well. I bought oil for my fork at a Harley Davidson Dealer once, dude asked me what kind of "Choppa" I had.
> 
> Turns out Harley Davidson doesn't make a "DHR" model.
> 
> Anyway, the oil you get for Motorcycle forks I've heard is better than the stuff Fox, Marzocchi and Rock Shox will try and sell you.


Oil for bicycle forks is often repackaged motorcycle fork oil. Here's a good link with some very useful info on suspension and oils.

http://www.peterverdonedesigns.com/bikesuspension.htm


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> Local Motorcycle Store works well. I bought oil for my fork at a Harley Davidson Dealer once, dude asked me what kind of "Choppa" I had.
> 
> Turns out Harley Davidson doesn't make a "DHR" model.
> 
> Anyway, the oil you get for Motorcycle forks I've heard is better than the stuff Fox, Marzocchi and Rock Shox will try and sell you.


Next time go to Marin Cycle Works not GG HD. :madman::madman:

There are a few really good fork fluids, Red Line, Maxima, Kayaba & PJ1 most of the other brands will cause foaming packing up. :cornut:


----------



## CrustyOne (Oct 29, 2007)

chooofoojoo said:


> Ohlins professional suspension fork oil. 10wt is the shiz for marzocchi, 7wt for most others.
> 
> Literally blows away any other fork oil. buy a bottle and fall in love.


Wow ...you can tell the difference between oil brands?, blimey your arse must be more accurate than a shock dyno


----------



## jbl_91762 (Nov 1, 2009)

Thank heavens I found this thread! My second hand Manitou SPV failed and I took it apart. All kinds of bubbles floating around but bushings still look good. I was ready to hit the LBS in the morning but now I will head to the local MC shop and get some 10wt oil! I love this website!!!


----------



## Instigator (May 10, 2006)

spectro 15 wt in my zocchi z1, definitely slowed her down to my liking


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

jbl_91762 said:


> Thank heavens I found this thread! My second hand Manitou SPV failed and I took it apart. All kinds of bubbles floating around but bushings still look good. I was ready to hit the LBS in the morning but now I will head to the local MC shop and get some 10wt oil! I love this website!!!


Shaweetness what is your weight an riding style??? :thumbsup:


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

sus13 said:


> Oil for bicycle forks is often repackaged motorcycle fork oil. Here's a good link with some very useful info on suspension and oils.
> 
> http://www.peterverdonedesigns.com/bikesuspension.htm


Wow! Great link. Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Grizzlyman (Aug 25, 2009)

Be advised that what a manufacturer puts on the label (weight of the fork oil) can be quite a bit different between oils. A 5wt. from one brand may be closer to a 7.5wt. from another. The centiStokes rating [email protected] and [email protected] are the better method to determine true viscosity. If you are using a particular oil rated at 26.10 [email protected] like Marzocchi oil and you wish to go for more damping then go to a higher centistokes value, like Red Line (red-medium) which is rated at 30.40 [email protected] 
Here are a few other popular choices for reference:
Honda Pro HP 5wt. oil: 17.00 [email protected]
Spectro Fork Oil 5wt.: 21.60 [email protected]
PJ1 Fork Tuner 2.5wt.: 26.10 [email protected]
Golden Spectro (very light): 26.40 [email protected]
Maxima Racing Fork Fluid (125/150,7wt.): 26.70 [email protected]
Fox Shox oil 31.82 [email protected]
Mobil 1 Synthetic ATF: 34.00 [email protected]

If using the same manufacturers oils, then it is a reasonable assumption that if you go from a labeled 5wt. to a 10wt. it will be a thicker viscosity.


----------



## roku (Sep 24, 2007)

Grizzlyman said:


> Be advised that what a manufacturer puts on the label (weight of the fork oil) can be quite a bit different between oils.


Grizzlyman is right. Of course the manufacturers don't print the cSt on the label, nor can you expect the sales folk to know what centistokes are...
BTW that long list of _actual_ oil viscosities is at the bottom of the page here:
http://www.peterverdonedesigns.com/lowspeed.htm
If you're like me, you could spend 3 hours trying to find where that list is on that site, as it's not all that well marked.
I ended up getting Bel-Ray 7.5 for my 888 RC3, and it seems to work fine. It wasn't anywhere near as cheap as people claim you can get this stuff--meaning power-sports shops will rip you off too, if given the chance.

As far as oil viscosity effecting fork performance is concerned, changes in the spring rate are much more important, and I wouldn't really be concerned with what exact viscosity I was using, as long as it was in the ballpark.


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm gonna replace the oil and dust seals on my forks. My LBS wants $35 for a quart of the Fox 10W. I'm gonna pick up some 7W at the motorcycle shop for $10 and roll with it.

Correction, the oil was on sale for $4


----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

Subscribed. I'm due for some rebuilds and this is gonna help!


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

i've been religiously running Motorex 7.5wt as damper oil in my forks, and the 10wt as lubricating oil.
The fork seals are happy, and my wrists thank me after every rockgarden 

it's good stuff and can be found at most moto shops for about 15 bucks a quart.


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Castrol 10wt suspension oil

- Use this in the my DHX and the rebound side of my Dirt Jumper (Nice and thick)

- Use a 50/50 blend of 5 and 10 in my compression side on the dirt jumper

For 66, i run Stendec 7.5wt oil in the RC3 side and spring side and stendec easy glyde fork grease under the seals, love this stuff and the oil, makes the fork like butter!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Good fork seal grease is the ticket!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Nice reference chart.
http://www.peterverdonedesigns.com/files/suspension%20oils.pdf


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Am I the only one who thinks this thread should be a sticky in the "Shocks and Suspension" forum?

If you do a Google search for "fork oil" this thread is one of the first to appear. I vote for a "sticky"!


----------



## infamous24 (Jul 20, 2009)

There was a very noticeable difference in damping when I changed from Golden Spectro Extra Light to Bel Ray 5wt. Looking at the viscosity chart confirms this. I want to try Redline Extralight next


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

wormvine said:


> I was reading about redline oils on their website.
> They have extralight 2.5w oil. Anybody use it? The website says dirtbike tuners use it in Showa and Kayaba forks!
> 
> Any other opinions on redline oils?


I mixed 5wt and 10wt redline oil for roughly a 7wt oil in my 66 RCV fork. I'm not a pro at determining these things but I didn't notice a difference between the Redline and stock Zoke oil that blew me away or anything. It is possible it lasts longer and settings stay more constant, etc. but I have no way of really gauging that. It seemed to work fine before and it still works fine.


----------



## hernluis (Nov 16, 2008)

check this link out for references of many oils and what bike companies are using, bottom of page.
http://www.pvdwiki.com/index.php?title=Suspension_Fluid


----------



## Norcoshore1 (Apr 28, 2010)

Question.....My new fork has fresh oil, but the seals seem kinda dry. What do I do to make them glide smoother?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

infamous24 said:


> There was a very noticeable difference in damping when I changed from Golden Spectro Extra Light to Bel Ray 5wt. Looking at the viscosity chart confirms this. I want to try Redline Extralight next


Redline is awesome but pricey another good one is Maxima Synthetic fluids :thumbsup:

http://www.maximausa.com/


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Norcoshore1 said:


> Question.....My new fork has fresh oil, but the seals seem kinda dry. What do I do to make them glide smoother?


Race Tech Seal Grease :cornut:

http://www.racetech.com/page.aspx?id=55&menuid=75


----------



## pvd (Jan 4, 2006)

Redline is really the only good choice.

https://www.redlineoil.com/Products.aspx?pcid=18


----------



## Curler (Oct 31, 2005)

Im having a hard time finding it at any motorcycle shops in the area... where is the best place to find the Redline stuff?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Curler said:


> Im having a hard time finding it at any motorcycle shops in the area... where is the best place to find the Redline stuff?


It's extremely hard to find fork fluid as your finding out. :crazy:

http://www.redlineoil.com/dealers.aspx


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

dirtydownhill said:


> Buying mountain bike fork oil is one of the biggest rip-offs next to selling dirt. Definitely get it at a motorcycle shop, you can get a gallon for what you would pay for 500mL.


Waaa?? you mean I shouldn't have to pay extra when I pick up my bike from the shop when It has more dirt on it, than when I dropped it off. They told me it was special dirt from the Redbull Rampage, and Whistler, designed to make me go faster, and go for bigger jumps and drops!


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

pvd said:


> Redline is really the only good choice.
> 
> https://www.redlineoil.com/Products.aspx?pcid=18


I respect your choice of Redline...good stuff...but to say it's "the only good choice" might be a bit extreme...perhaps? But, I guess one's choice for suspension oil can be much like motor oil threads on car and motorcycle forums. That said, I think following the guidelines in some of the independent reference charts like already posted here on the actual viscosities and other qualities of the available suspension oils is good advice.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm in Ontario and have called every moto shop within 75 miles. Quite alot have never heard of Red-Line, but those who have either don't stock Red-Line products or if they do they do not even have a listing for any of the suspenion fluids. Oils, grease, tranny fluid etc - yes, Suspension Fluid - No.

Michael


----------



## Curler (Oct 31, 2005)

Well apparently motorcycle shops aren't as good as I thought none of them carried Golden Spectro, Maxima Racing Fork Fluid, or Redline. Guess ill just use this cheap Bel-Ray stuff till I order some online.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Curler said:


> Well apparently motorcycle shops aren't as good as I thought none of them carried Golden Spectro, Maxima Racing Fork Fluid, or Redline. Guess ill just use this cheap Bel-Ray stuff till I order some online.


Bel-Ray makes great products :thumbsup:


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

How about the Motul brand? I can only find 10w, it's the 10w Expert semi-synthetic not the factory which is 100% synthetic. The 10 would have to do for my next oil change since it's the only oil I can find. Anyone tried this brand? I've looked at the charts and I'm clueless about the numbers.


----------



## kt42 (Nov 17, 2011)

What's another good seal lube to use?? I know one guy recommended Race Tech, but at $12 an ounce, that's kinda expensive. Are there any other options?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

kt42 said:


> What's another good seal lube to use?? I know one guy recommended Race Tech, but at $12 an ounce, that's kinda expensive. Are there any other options?


That oz will last a long time, how many times a year do you plan on taking your fork apart


----------



## jontry1 (Mar 11, 2012)

didnt no this


----------



## Gondo (Jun 2, 2004)

*Honda Pro*

I just got back from my local Honda Motorbike/ATV shop. I picked up a liter of the Honda Pro 5wt fork oil. I also got some Motorex 5.1 brake fluid for my hopes. Motorex has the highest boiling point of any brake fluid, even higher than amsoil. I had a such a hard time finding dot 5.1 brake fluid or even dot 4 with a high boiling point but it was really cheap over at the Honda shop.

Also my Manitou R7 MRD Absolute recommends 5wt oil. The sag and dampening is controlled with air and also the absolute damping system, not by the weight of the oil so 5wt regardless of rider weight is what they recommend. My last Rockshox fork was controlled by using different weights of oil.


----------



## oldskoolbiker (Jun 2, 2005)

Here's what I've been using recently. My neighbors a dealer and he sells for $10/qt.

AMSOIL - Shock Therapy Suspension Fluid #5 Light (STL)


----------



## DawnVoyager (Jan 28, 2017)

*New excellent fork fluid and seal grease alternative available*

A company called WPL out of Whistler BC is making a range of fork oils and other lubes that are excellent. Not as cheap as motorcycle oil, but really slippery (bonds well to metal surfaces and lasts a long time in my experience). They make shock fluids in 2.5wt (16.5 [email protected]), 5wt(20.8), 7wt(24.6), 10wt(35.1), and 20wt(69.1). Their Absolute grease is seal-friendly and works great in both seals and bearings. They also do amazing chain lubes, both wet and dry style depending what kind of riding you do, and a stanchion lube called fork boost that really kills stiction. They're getting rave reviews from racers as well as outfits like Vorsprung suspension and DVO. Other than working really well, their lubes don't stink the way moto oils do, are easy to clean up, and I like that they're biodegradable in case of spills. Starting to sound like a paid shill, but I'm not connected to them financially nor are they my cousins, though when I've talked to them in person and via email they've been great. I usually order direct, but I think they have a few distributors an LBS can buy from, and some LBS's are starting to stock them. https://wploils.com/



rustyskills said:


> My LBS dosent stock fork oil besides a bike store where can i get oil... Some where like an automotive shop maybe
> 
> And what kind of oil do you guys use?


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

dirtydownhill said:


> Buying mountain bike fork oil is one of the biggest rip-offs next to selling dirt. Definitely get it at a motorcycle shop, you can get a gallon for what you would pay for 500mL.


Things have changed since. Fox gold fork oil is top notch and $13 a quart in a local bike shop. Moderns forks using 30ml, that's less than 50 cents a service. What else costs less than 50 cents on a MTB?


----------



## billblackeye (Nov 13, 2016)

Guys I want to service an rock shox xc28 entry level fork. 
In the manual it suggests the RockShox 5wt oil in the damper and the 15wt version on the lower leg of the damper side. Can i use any other fork oil like the ones you suggested in the previous pages. 
Will there be an added benefit if I use other viscosity oils? I am at 87 kg.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

LoL BA!



Redline & gold


----------



## DawnVoyager (Jan 28, 2017)

Getting the viscosity of the damper oil right will have the most effect on the ride. Choose by viscosity, not "weight", as weights are an inaccurate way to describe oils. The RockShox 5wt. is according to Verdone a Torco oil at 16.1 cSt viscosity @ 40C. Probably any decent fork oil at close to this will work well. If you go heavier, your compression will slow down and the rebound will shift so you can't dial it out. Lighter would be harder to find, but might speed things up at the risk of making things bouncier than you'd like. I wouldn't use ATF or motor oil for the damper. For the lower lube, that's less critical-- it's more important to make sure there's always enough and it's clean. Within reason a thicker oil will stick up in bushings/seals better. I don't know what effect using a thicker oil than the bushing-stanchion tolerances were designed for would have (if any) but going lighter might risk making an already flexy fork more so. Verdone says the RockShox 15wt is Torco 20 @ 42.8 cSt. Real World Cycling (and other folks) seem to get good results with quality fully synthetic multigrade motor oil for the bath. RWC recommend Amsoil 5w40, but anything on the lighter end would probably be fine. If going this route I'd tend to go with a new car oil not the "high mileage" stuff, as I'm not sure about the effect of seal conditioners on bike rubber.



billblackeye said:


> Guys I want to service an rock shox xc28 entry level fork.
> In the manual it suggests the RockShox 5wt oil in the damper and the 15wt version on the lower leg of the damper side. Can i use any other fork oil like the ones you suggested in the previous pages.
> Will there be an added benefit if I use other viscosity oils? I am at 87 kg.


----------



## billblackeye (Nov 13, 2016)

DawnVoyager said:


> Getting the viscosity of the damper oil right will have the most effect on the ride. Choose by viscosity, not "weight", as weights are an inaccurate way to describe oils. The RockShox 5wt. is according to Verdone a Torco oil at 16.1 cSt viscosity @ 40C. Probably any decent fork oil at close to this will work well. If you go heavier, your compression will slow down and the rebound will shift so you can't dial it out. Lighter would be harder to find, but might speed things up at the risk of making things bouncier than you'd like. I wouldn't use ATF or motor oil for the damper. For the lower lube, that's less critical-- it's more important to make sure there's always enough and it's clean. Within reason a thicker oil will stick up in bushings/seals better. I don't know what effect using a thicker oil than the bushing-stanchion tolerances were designed for would have (if any) but going lighter might risk making an already flexy fork more so. Verdone says the RockShox 15wt is Torco 20 @ 42.8 cSt. Real World Cycling (and other folks) seem to get good results with quality fully synthetic multigrade motor oil for the bath. RWC recommend Amsoil 5w40, but anything on the lighter end would probably be fine. If going this route I'd tend to go with a new car oil not the "high mileage" stuff, as I'm not sure about the effect of seal conditioners on bike rubber.


Thanks for the extensive answer. Really helped. I am going to make a purchase from crc and they have a suspension oil http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/mobile/gr/en/rock-oil-svi-suspension-fluid/rp-prod8399 
Do you think this will be fine ? Should I get the 5wt or the 7.5wt one? 
Thanks again.


----------



## DawnVoyager (Jan 28, 2017)

*Hold the press!*

Edit: Hold it-- just checked the service manual for the XC28 and there's no mention of 5wt oil. Has this changed from your version? This manual has just the 15wt oil for all parts of the fork. The SVI 15 has the closest cSt to the RS spec. https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign...echdocs/gen.0000000004936_rev_a_xc28_xc30.pdf

Original reply: 
Both probably fine, but the 5wt is 15.4 cSt at 40C, so that one's closest.  http://www.rockoil.co.uk/cm/images/pdf/techdata/SVI_Suspension_Range.pdf



billblackeye said:


> Thanks for the extensive answer. Really helped. I am going to make a purchase from crc and they have a suspension oil Rock Oil SVI Suspension Fluid | Chain Reaction Cycles
> Do you think this will be fine ? Should I get the 5wt or the 7.5wt one?
> Thanks again.


----------



## billblackeye (Nov 13, 2016)

DawnVoyager said:


> Edit: Hold it-- just checked the service manual for the XC28 and there's no mention of 5wt oil. Has this changed from your version? This manual has just the 15wt oil for all parts of the fork. The SVI 15 has the closest cSt to the RS spec. https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign...echdocs/gen.0000000004936_rev_a_xc28_xc30.pdf
> 
> Original reply:
> Both probably fine, but the 5wt is 15.4 cSt at 40C, so that one's closest.  http://www.rockoil.co.uk/cm/images/pdf/techdata/SVI_Suspension_Range.pdf


Hey DawnVoyager, I read the PeterVerdone site a little more extensively and he mentions about rockshox oils in the suspension oil categoryQ :
Rockshox Oil- Rockshox repackages and sells Torco RFF oils for their forks. This is a blend of synthetic and mineral oils. The goofball aspect to this is that Rockshox in their infinite wisdom re-grades their product. RS2.5=Torco RFF 5, RS5=Torco RFF 7, RS10=Torco RFF 15, and *RS15=Torco RFF 20*. [...]
See where he says RockShox 15wt is the Torco RFF 20. I went to Torcos site and they listed the Torco RFF 20wt to be 
Viscosity @ 40°C D-445 5>16.00 7>19.98 10>32.20 15>43.44 *20>133.96*
Where did you find that the RockShox 15wt is Torco 20 @ 42.8 cSt?
Torco 20 is 133.96cSt waaay higher viscosity than 42.8
Thanks for the help once again.


----------



## DawnVoyager (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi Bill: Whoa, this is getting weird. 
1. Do you have a link for the version of the Verdone bible that has the passage you quote? I can't find it on http://www.peterverdone.com/wiki/in...n_Fluid#Comercial_Brands_and_their_properties

It's not on this either:
http://www.peterverdone.com/suspension-fluids/

I notice his chart lists TorcoRFF20 at 42.8 cSt, which doesn't agree with what Torco says. Maybe it did at one time. It's ironic that the Verdone chart we all depend on so heavily has been, as Verdone says, a "zombie since 2008". Many people, myself included, have been peppering the poor guy with corrections and contradictions, but in the end I guess he gets to decide when and whether he wants to spend time trying to keep it up to date with oil and suspension manufacturers. I'm thankful that he's kept it up there anyway.

2. I checked Torco's site, and they list 15.9 cSt @ 40C for RFF20: RFF racing fork fluids That seems too thin for a good bath oil, and it seems strange that RS would spec an oil like this that prioritizes high viscosity index (VI) for a bath oil. Bike fork bath oils don't get hot, so don't need high VI. High VI in petrol-based oils is achieved by additives that wear out quickly, and that also reduce lubricity. Lubricity is the one thing you REALLY need in a bath oil-- it has to keep the interface between stanchion and bushing slippery to avoid wear.

3. the cSt 42.8 figure for Rockshox 15 I took from the WPL chart https://wploils.com/suspension-oil-comparison/ that Verdone himself also references in the 2nd Verdone link above, and I compared it to the Verdone chart where he lists RFF20 at 42.8. Maybe it was once, but apparently isn't anymore.

I guess what this does is make us think we have to buy whatever the suspension mfr has picked to rebadge this year, and we can do that if it gives peace of mind. Alternatively, we can accept that for lower leg semi-bath oils that don't double as damper fluids, viscosity isn't nearly as important as good lubricity, frequently making sure there's enough oil, changing it before it gets dirty, and flipping the bike over to keep the bushings/seals lubed.



billblackeye said:


> Hey DawnVoyager, I read the PeterVerdone site a little more extensively and he mentions about rockshox oils in the suspension oil categoryQ :
> Rockshox Oil- Rockshox repackages and sells Torco RFF oils for their forks. This is a blend of synthetic and mineral oils. The goofball aspect to this is that Rockshox in their infinite wisdom re-grades their product. RS2.5=Torco RFF 5, RS5=Torco RFF 7, RS10=Torco RFF 15, and *RS15=Torco RFF 20*. [...]
> See where he says RockShox 15wt is the Torco RFF 20. I went to Torcos site and they listed the Torco RFF 20wt to be
> Viscosity @ 40°C D-445 5>16.00 7>19.98 10>32.20 15>43.44 *20>133.96*
> ...


----------



## billblackeye (Nov 13, 2016)

DawnVoyager said:


> Hi Bill: Whoa, this is getting weird.
> 1. Do you have a link for the version of the Verdone bible that has the passage you quote? I can't find it on http://www.peterverdone.com/wiki/in...n_Fluid#Comercial_Brands_and_their_properties
> 
> It's not on this either:
> ...


Yeah I am getting confused 
Ok here is the link where I quoted from: http://www.peterverdone.com/archive/bikesuspension.htm

Next see here about the Torco RFF: http://www.torcousa.com/technology/RFF.pdf

It is more logical to me that the RochShox 15w is 42.8 cst @40C because most of the Fork oils at 15w are around 45 cst. Even torco rff at 15w is 43.44 cst which sounds normal. So i will just get a 15w fork oil with around 45cst and I will be good. 
This is my conclusion after some search.


----------

